# LaZy...



## Kain

WHO DA HELL IS THAT CHICK IN YOUR AVATAR???!!!














SHE'S FRIGGIN HOT!!!!


----------



## bobme

Im better looking


----------



## RhomZilla

I wanna see the chick in LAZY's Avitar


----------



## bobme

RhomZilla said:


> I wanna see the chick in LAZY's Avitar


 Wana see me?


----------



## RhomZilla

bobme said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna see the chick in LAZY's Avitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wana see me?
Click to expand...

I wanna see how your avitar would look like if you had pom-pom on each hand, a Mexican hat, cloud of dust comming out the back, and each leg kicking one by one doing the Russian kick.


----------



## khuzhong

HER NAME IS LEXI LIN.. GO TO HER SITE.. SHE'S MY OTHER MISTRESS.

www.lexilin.com


----------



## LexiLin

Now that's REALLY funny! LOL...Glad to see that I have a presence here at PF.com. As for "khuzhong" giving me the props, I appreciate it but someone might want to wake him up because I am VERY single! Hehe!!! And "LaZy", you forgot to ask me for permission for using that pic of mine! Now where is that paddle? I think you need a spanking!









Hugs to everyone,
Lexi


----------



## LexiLin

Kain said:


> WHO DA HELL IS THAT CHICK IN YOUR AVATAR???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE'S FRIGGIN HOT!!!!


 "Kain",

Thank you for the comp! I didn't even know about this forum until one of my friends told me about it. So I had to find out for myself what it was all about. Yes, I am an internet model and no, I don't need all the drama form anyone getting in my business either! So if everyone is willing to play nice, then I am also willing. Otherwise, stand in line! Hehe!!!









Hugs,
Lexi


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

LexiLin said:


> Now that's REALLY funny! LOL...Glad to see that I have a presence here at PF.com. As for "khuzhong" giving me the props, I appreciate it but someone might want to wake him up because I am VERY single! Hehe!!! And "LaZy", you forgot to ask me for permission for using that pic of mine! Now where is that paddle? I think you need a spanking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs to everyone,
> Lexi


 Alright who are you really??


----------



## LexiLin

Ms_Nattereri said:


> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's REALLY funny! LOL...Glad to see that I have a presence here at PF.com. As for "khuzhong" giving me the props, I appreciate it but someone might want to wake him up because I am VERY single! Hehe!!! And "LaZy", you forgot to ask me for permission for using that pic of mine! Now where is that paddle? I think you need a spanking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs to everyone,
> Lexi
> 
> 
> 
> Alright who are you really??
Click to expand...

 "Ms Nattereri",

Hmm...not quite the welcome I would have expected from you. But I can understand with all the internet posers and losers online who have nothing else better to do than make-believe. I am who I am and you can verify it for yourself. Shoot me an e-mail if you'd like. I just sent you a Yahoo! IM. Either way, I understand! Hehe!!!









Lexi


----------



## GARGOYLE

haha, this is great. it's probably bobme


----------



## LexiLin

GARGOYLE said:


> haha, this is great. it's probably bobme


 Umm...who the heck is "bobme"?


----------



## bobme

I am bobme


----------



## GARGOYLE

him


----------



## STIFFY

He is the dancing banana.


----------



## Kain

You're kiddin me right?







Lexi Lin on a piranha website???!!!! Prove it PROVE IT PROVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## LexiLin

So...what's with the dancing banana???


----------



## STIFFY

Bobme is just gay. Thats all


----------



## LexiLin

Kain said:


> You're kiddin me right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexi Lin on a piranha website???!!!! Prove it PROVE IT PROVE IT!!!!!!


 Kain,

Ughh...not another one! Jeez Louise...what's a gal gotta do to get some respect around here??? You see my profile, there's your proof! You can send me an e-mail if you want.









Lexi


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Kain said:


> You're kiddin me right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexi Lin on a piranha website???!!!! Prove it PROVE IT PROVE IT!!!!!!


 Now how can that be done?


----------



## LexiLin

kawi ryder said:


> Bobme is just gay. Thats all


 Gay as in "gay" or gay as in "happy happy joy joy"?


----------



## STIFFY

Lexi Lin, do you even have Piranhas?


----------



## bobme

im gay.


----------



## Kain

No, its kinda hard to believe. I mean, anyone can add your pic in their profile and put the homepage lexilin.com. And what does email do? Unless your email is the same as the one on your webpage.


----------



## GARGOYLE

like no one can make your damn profile. OMG it's her! lol


----------



## bobme

Have a mod post his IP address then post mine, you will see its not me.


----------



## LexiLin

kawi ryder said:


> Lexi Lin, do you even have Piranhas?


 I did when I was little. Oscars too!


----------



## GARGOYLE

even tho we know it's all stupid as hell, it has gotten our attention. Oh well, here goes to post whoring


----------



## LexiLin

Kain said:


> No, its kinda hard to believe. I mean, anyone can add your pic in their profile and put the homepage lexilin.com. And what does email do? Unless your email is the same as the one on your webpage.


 My e-mail is the only one I use! Duh!!!


----------



## bobme

dose it matter who he is?


----------



## Kain

Ok I got a way. Gimme your email addy and I'll email you. If its the same one on your homepage then its you, if not, then its not you. Better yet, give me free membership to your homepage!!!


----------



## LexiLin

GARGOYLE said:


> like no one can make your damn profile. OMG it's her! lol


 I have better things to do then defend myself to people who can't even follow simple directions! If you want, send me an e-mail!!! [email protected]


----------



## LexiLin

Kain said:


> Ok I got a way. Gimme your email addy and I'll email you. If its the same one on your homepage then its you, if not, then its not you. Better yet, give me free membership to your homepage!!!


 Kain,

Read my last post.


----------



## Lahot

no matter who it is, it kept everyone entertained for a while.


----------



## STIFFY

I believe you


----------



## LexiLin

Lahot said:


> no matter who it is, it kept everyone entertained for a while.


 Jibby jabba...


----------



## GARGOYLE

Will you marry me?


----------



## LexiLin

GARGOYLE said:


> Will you marry me?


 Uhh...no, because I don't know you and I don't just marry someone because they propose. But I am single and that means I do date. Nuff said!


----------



## Kain

I did...


----------



## STIFFY

U ever come down to so. cali.?


----------



## LexiLin

kawi ryder said:


> U ever come down to so. cali.?


 I was just there last Thursday for the Trashy Lingerie Naughty Schoolgirl Nite.


----------



## STIFFY

LexiLin said:


> kawi ryder said:
> 
> 
> 
> U ever come down to so. cali.?
> 
> 
> 
> I was just there last Thursday for the Trashy Lingerie Naughty Schoolgirl Nite.
Click to expand...

 And I missed it? What a shame


----------



## LexiLin

kawi ryder said:


> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kawi ryder said:
> 
> 
> 
> U ever come down to so. cali.?
> 
> 
> 
> I was just there last Thursday for the Trashy Lingerie Naughty Schoolgirl Nite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I missed it? What a shame
Click to expand...

 It was a lot of fun at The Key Club. I was also there the week before for the Rob Zombie CD Release party. I just got home this morning. Really tired!


----------



## LexiLin

Kain said:


> I did...


 Still waiting for that e-mail...it's put up or shut up! Hehe!!!


----------



## Kain

email sent...


----------



## Kain

I sent da email like 5 minutes ago...


----------



## STIFFY

Are you going to the Pennywise cd release party at the house of blues? Its either Sept. 8 or 9.


----------



## LexiLin

kawi ryder said:


> Are you going to the Pennywise cd release party at the house of blues? Its either Sept. 8 or 9.


 I don't know yet because I have school again. Maybe...


----------



## LexiLin

Kain said:


> I sent da email like 5 minutes ago...


 E-mail sent with a pic of me from Maxim!!! Anyone else want to doubt me???


----------



## GARGOYLE

send me some pics. Im just too lazy to look for them myself.


----------



## eatfish

im an underwear model for calvin klein.


----------



## Kain

Yes its her...I still cant believe it but yes its her!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

eatfish said:


> im an underwear model for calvin klein.:rasp:


 Proof???


----------



## GARGOYLE

so where are your other sexy girlie friends at? Invite them all


----------



## GARGOYLE

Ms_Nattereri said:


> eatfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> im an underwear model for calvin klein.:rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof???
Click to expand...

 ok, here's his proof.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Is that thing battery operated :rock:


----------



## STIFFY

b.o.b.


----------



## LexiLin

Kain said:


> Yes its her...I still cant believe it but yes its her!


 It's really no big deal...geesh!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

:welcome: LexiLin to the board...I think your just getting your taste of how some of our members are :laugh:


----------



## STIFFY

LexiLin said:


> It's really no big deal...geesh!!!


 Yeah, i bet you get it all the time


----------



## STIFFY

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I think your just getting your taste of how some of our members are :laugh:


 btw...what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## LexiLin

Ms_Nattereri said:


> :welcome: LexiLin to the board...I think your just getting your taste of how some of our members are :laugh:


 LOL...thanks!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

kawi ryder said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your just getting your taste of how some of our members are :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> btw...what is that supposed to mean?
Click to expand...

 Nothing, nothing at all


----------



## khuzhong

OMFG.. WOW.. you guys got lexilin to join?


----------



## LexiLin

khuzhong said:


> OMFG.. WOW.. you guys got lexilin to join?


 Hehe!!!


----------



## khuzhong

lexilin.. you can be my god for the day..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

I bet you when LaZy sees this thread his response will be:

LoL.................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## khuzhong

i think he's gonna pass out.


----------



## khuzhong

ok guys.. next goal for you guys is to get francine dee to join ok.


----------



## LexiLin

khuzhong said:


> lexilin.. you can be my god for the day..


 Umm...no...I think I'll just be me!


----------



## LexiLin

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I bet you when LaZy sees this thread his response will be:
> 
> LoL.................................................................................................................................................................................


 I can't wait to hear what he has to say! Hehe!!!


----------



## khuzhong

hahaa.. ok..

well.. another free post for meeee!!


----------



## LexiLin

Yippee!!! I finally figured out how to put up my avatar!!! Hehe!!!


----------



## LexiLin

kawi ryder said:


> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really no big deal...geesh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i bet you get it all the time
Click to expand...

 If you ONLY knew!!!


----------



## LexiLin

khuzhong said:


> ok guys.. next goal for you guys is to get francine dee to join ok.


 Jeez Louise...I am NOT an import model!!!


----------



## Xenon

This is by far the coolest thing of all time.

:welcome:

to the site Lexi, maybe you can stick around for a bit and learn some about piranha. I hope the hound dogs on this forum dont get on your nerves too much.


----------



## LexiLin

Xenon said:


> This is by far the coolest thing of all time.
> 
> :welcome:
> 
> to the site Lexi, maybe you can stick around for a bit and learn some about piranha. I hope the hound dogs on this forum dont get on your nerves too much.


 I had piranhas when I was little. Oscars too. Thank you for the welcome though. As for the dogs, I am used to it by now!


----------



## Xenon

LexiLin said:


> I had piranhas when I was little. Oscars too. Thank you for the welcome though. As for the dogs, I am used to it by now!


you rule all. An Internet geek, ex predatory fish collector, and a girl who can spend all night posting on pfury!

seeya later, gotta go to work.


----------



## GARGOYLE

I guees your real then, huh. Yeah stick around


----------



## DiXoN

WELCOME
lexilin from the british contingent.
you might as well stay now as you seem to have all the blokes attention hahaha.
dixon


----------



## LexiLin

Xenon said:


> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had piranhas when I was little. Oscars too. Thank you for the welcome though. As for the dogs, I am used to it by now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you rule all. An Internet geek, ex predatory fish collector, and a girl who can spend all night posting on pfury!
> 
> seeya later, gotta go to work.
Click to expand...

 Awww!!! Actually, I was very little when I had my first fish. My sisters wanted me to get guppies but I liked the piranhas cause I thought they were pretty. But I had to give them up when they almost bit my finger one day. I think that was the last time I ever stuck my hand in a fish tank!!!


----------



## LexiLin

GARGOYLE said:


> I guees your real then, huh. Yeah stick around


 I could sit here and say "I told you so" but then that wouldn't be me!!!


----------



## LexiLin

DiXoN said:


> WELCOME
> lexilin from the british contingent.
> you might as well stay now as you seem to have all the blokes attention hahaha.
> dixon


 Thank you Dixon! So what part of the Lonely Isle are you on?


----------



## Kain

Hey, im suprised lazy hasnt checked this thread yet! ANywayz, it was great talkin with ya Lexi. She's the real deal and she's a very down to earth person and very fun to chat with. I would never have thought that a couple weeks after making this thread that you would one day drop by to shock da hell outta me hehe. Anywayz, you should be the Pfury official model







.


----------



## bobme

Xenon said:


> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had piranhas when I was little. Oscars too. Thank you for the welcome though. As for the dogs, I am used to it by now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you rule all. An Internet geek, ex predatory fish collector, and a girl who can spend all night posting on pfury!
> 
> seeya later, gotta go to work.
Click to expand...

 i take that personaly.


----------



## fishofury

free post


----------



## LexiLin

Kain said:


> Hey, im suprised lazy hasnt checked this thread yet! ANywayz, it was great talkin with ya Lexi. She's the real deal and she's a very down to earth person and very fun to chat with. I would never have thought that a couple weeks after making this thread that you would one day drop by to shock da hell outta me hehe. Anywayz, you should be the Pfury official model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Kain, it was nice chatting with you too. As for official model, I don't know! I think Bob is the official model, isn't he? Hehe!!!


----------



## LexiLin

bobme said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had piranhas when I was little. Oscars too. Thank you for the welcome though. As for the dogs, I am used to it by now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you rule all. An Internet geek, ex predatory fish collector, and a girl who can spend all night posting on pfury!
> 
> seeya later, gotta go to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i take that personaly.
Click to expand...

 Bob, you are a banana, not a dog!!!


----------



## Xenon

LexiLin said:


> Kain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, im suprised lazy hasnt checked this thread yet! ANywayz, it was great talkin with ya Lexi. She's the real deal and she's a very down to earth person and very fun to chat with. I would never have thought that a couple weeks after making this thread that you would one day drop by to shock da hell outta me hehe. Anywayz, you should be the Pfury official model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Kain, it was nice chatting with you too. As for official model, I don't know! I think Bob is the official model, isn't he? Hehe!!!
Click to expand...

 hes our gay model. we need a official hottest girl on the planet model. I think you qualify.


----------



## Kain

Yea But Bobme is just a banana







We need a real person


----------



## bobme

hey back off i







you all to, dont you know


----------



## LexiLin

Xenon said:


> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, im suprised lazy hasnt checked this thread yet! ANywayz, it was great talkin with ya Lexi. She's the real deal and she's a very down to earth person and very fun to chat with. I would never have thought that a couple weeks after making this thread that you would one day drop by to shock da hell outta me hehe. Anywayz, you should be the Pfury official model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Kain, it was nice chatting with you too. As for official model, I don't know! I think Bob is the official model, isn't he? Hehe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes our gay model. we need a official hottest girl on the planet model. I think you qualify.
Click to expand...

 Hmm...interesting idea!


----------



## LexiLin

Kain said:


> Yea But Bobme is just a banana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need a real person


 LOL!!! {=^Þ)


----------



## LexiLin

bobme said:


> hey back off i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you all to, dont you know


 Bob, if you only knew what I can do with a banana...hehe!!!


----------



## Kain

Ha! you're laughing like its a joke Lexi. You just dont know how it feels being represented by a dancing banana....







JK Bobme. You know Lexi, you can be da queen of Pfury and bobme can be the...ummmm......drag queen?


----------



## Xenon

LexiLin said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey back off i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you all to, dont you know
> 
> 
> 
> Bob, if you only knew what I can do with a banana...hehe!!!
Click to expand...

 quick, everyone get thier $1 bills handy!


----------



## Kain

Crap im broke


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Welcome to the site LexiLin....It is nice to see more ladies here!! I am sure you will take some of the heat off Karen :smile:


----------



## LexiLin

Kain said:


> Ha! you're laughing like its a joke Lexi. You just dont know how it feels being represented by a dancing banana....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK Bobme. You know Lexi, you can be da queen of Pfury and bobme can be the...ummmm......drag queen?:rock:


 Umm...but what if Bob wants to wear my clothes? I am only a size 2...


----------



## Xenon

Kain said:


> Crap im broke


we have one of the hottest internet models writing on our forum, and you forgot your wallet!!










ATM man! ATM!!!!


----------



## LexiLin

Xenon said:


> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobme said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey back off i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you all to, dont you know
> 
> 
> 
> Bob, if you only knew what I can do with a banana...hehe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quick, everyone get thier $1 bills handy!
Click to expand...

 Well, first you peel the banana every so slowly with your tongue. Then you make sure to undress it completely. And you firmly grab the exposed fruit with both hands and the real trick is, to be able to moisten the entire banana with your tongue without bruising it. Any questions??? Pop quiz in five minutes! Hehe!!!


----------



## Kain

Im know I know







Spot me some cash X!!! I'll pay ya back asap!!! The thought of bobme trying to get in a size 2 dress..





















The thought of it ripping when he bends over...


----------



## LexiLin

grosse gurke said:


> Welcome to the site LexiLin....It is nice to see more ladies here!! I am sure you will take some of the heat off Karen :smile:


 I like Karen a lot! She helped me feel welcome last night.


----------



## LexiLin

Xenon said:


> Kain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crap im broke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have one of the hottest internet models writing on our forum, and you forgot your wallet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATM man! ATM!!!!
Click to expand...

 Hehe!!!


----------



## LexiLin

Kain said:


> Im know I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot me some cash X!!! I'll pay ya back asap!!! The thought of bobme trying to get in a size 2 dress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thought of it ripping when he bends over...


 Kain that was TMI!!!


----------



## Xenon

Kain said:


> Im know I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot me some cash X!!! I'll pay ya back asap!!! The thought of bobme trying to get in a size 2 dress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thought of it ripping when he bends over...


 _*hands Kain 5 dollar bills*_

Use them wisely young grasshopper, use them wisely!


----------



## Kain

Thank you X!!!







Now I can go buy 50 feeders! Sorry Lexi, but you got that thought in my head about him borrowing your clothes..Just imagine Bobme


----------



## Xenon

Kain said:


> Thank you X!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can go buy 50 feeders! Sorry Lexi, but you got that thought in my head about him borrowing your clothes..Just imagine Bobme


LOLOLOL! Oh well. One down. Now its just me. I dont mind!


----------



## Kain

Heh, well geez X, you can always just sign up for her website....


----------



## LexiLin

Xenon said:


> Kain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you X!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can go buy 50 feeders! Sorry Lexi, but you got that thought in my head about him borrowing your clothes..Just imagine Bobme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL! Oh well. One down. Now its just me. I dont mind!
Click to expand...

 Oh well, I guess the line starts behind you then! Hehe!!!


----------



## Xenon

Kain said:


> Heh, well geez X, you can always just sign up for her website....


 pulling out credit card!


----------



## LexiLin

Xenon said:


> Kain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, well geez X, you can always just sign up for her website....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulling out credit card!
Click to expand...

 My...what a big credit card you have!!!


----------



## Xenon

you know it sister, biggest in three counties...no limits whatsoever!


----------



## LexiLin

Xenon said:


> you know it sister, biggest in three counties...


 Ohhh...so that's what they mean by "Panhandle"...


----------



## Kain

WOW that is a big credit card you have there X


----------



## Xenon

Kain said:


> WOW that is a big credit card you have there X


----------



## Kain




----------



## LexiLin

Kain said:


> WOW that is a big credit card you have there X


 Umm...uhh...Kain...come back to the light...it's not too late!!!


----------



## Kain

Im trying!!! IM TRYING!!!


----------



## Xenon

here you go this might excite you....


----------



## Kain

stop trying to drag me to da gay side X!!!














Although...that's one nice ass you got there...


----------



## STIFFY

nasty


----------



## Xenon

kawi ryder said:


> nasty


bobme and Kain ~~~~~>


----------



## Kain

hey now....Im just kiddin :sad: Kain=100% Straight


----------



## LexiLin

Kain said:


> stop trying to drag me to da gay side X!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although...that's one nice ass you got there...


 Umm...


----------



## LexiLin

Kain said:


> hey now....Im just kiddin :sad: Kain=100% Straight :nod:


 Yippee!!! You came back to the light!!! :smile:


----------



## Kain

:smile: Yup, I came back to da light just for you :smile:


----------



## LexiLin

Kain said:


> :smile: Yup, I came back to da light just for you :smile:


 Just beware of peeled bananas in the dark! Hehe!!!


----------



## Kain

> Just beware of peeled bananas in the dark! Hehe!!!


----------



## LexiLin

Kain said:


> Just beware of peeled bananas in the dark! Hehe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :rock:
Click to expand...

 It might be Bob!!! Hehe!!!


----------



## Kain

oOOo im stupid


----------



## LexiLin

Kain said:


> oOOo im stupid


 No no no!!! You are just an innocent bystander. Don't worry, I will watch over you!


----------



## Kain

> Don't worry, I will watch over you!


WoohoOO


----------



## DiXoN

LexiLin said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME
> lexilin from the british contingent.
> you might as well stay now as you seem to have all the blokes attention hahaha.
> dixon
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dixon! So what part of the Lonely Isle are you on?
Click to expand...

 i'm from england and just down the road from innes (the board member)

whats happened to lazy i thought he be on the thread by now i was missing reading his braille threads .... .... ...... hahahaha

dixon


----------



## LexiLin

DiXoN said:


> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME
> lexilin from the british contingent.
> you might as well stay now as you seem to have all the blokes attention hahaha.
> dixon
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dixon! So what part of the Lonely Isle are you on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm from england and just down the road from innes (the board member)
> 
> whats happened to lazy i thought he be on the thread by now i was missing reading his braille threads .... .... ...... hahahaha
> 
> dixon
Click to expand...

 I have a friend who's from Wales. Umm...does that make him Welsh?


----------



## DiXoN

LexiLin said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME
> lexilin from the british contingent.
> you might as well stay now as you seem to have all the blokes attention hahaha.
> dixon
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dixon! So what part of the Lonely Isle are you on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm from england and just down the road from innes (the board member)
> 
> whats happened to lazy i thought he be on the thread by now i was missing reading his braille threads .... .... ...... hahahaha
> 
> dixon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a friend who's from Wales. Umm...does that make him Welsh?
Click to expand...

 sure does








dixon


----------



## Innes

bobme said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna see the chick in LAZY's Avitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wana see me?
Click to expand...

 yes


----------



## Innes

Hello sexy girl from Asia


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Hey Lexi you came back, nice to see you around again


----------



## Innes

LexiLin said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME
> lexilin from the british contingent.
> you might as well stay now as you seem to have all the blokes attention hahaha.
> dixon
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dixon! So what part of the Lonely Isle are you on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm from england and just down the road from innes (the board member)
> 
> whats happened to lazy i thought he be on the thread by now i was missing reading his braille threads .... .... ...... hahahaha
> 
> dixon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a friend who's from Wales. Umm...does that make him Welsh?
Click to expand...

 yes your friend from Wales is Welsh :nod:

and I agree with Ms_Nattereri, nice to see you here








*I think for differant reasons though


----------



## LexiLin

DiXoN said:


> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME
> lexilin from the british contingent.
> you might as well stay now as you seem to have all the blokes attention hahaha.
> dixon
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dixon! So what part of the Lonely Isle are you on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm from england and just down the road from innes (the board member)
> 
> whats happened to lazy i thought he be on the thread by now i was missing reading his braille threads .... .... ...... hahahaha
> 
> dixon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a friend who's from Wales. Umm...does that make him Welsh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure does :nod:
> dixon
Click to expand...

 I see...so everyone from Wales is Welsh. Hey, I learned something new today!!! :smile:


----------



## LexiLin

Innes said:


> Hello sexy girl from Asia


 Umm...I'm actually from Las Vegas by was of California by way of Columbus, Ohio. Hehe!!!


----------



## LexiLin

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hey Lexi you came back, nice to see you around again


 Hey you!!! I feel right at home now so I think I will stay and post! :smile:


----------



## LexiLin

Innes said:


> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME
> lexilin from the british contingent.
> you might as well stay now as you seem to have all the blokes attention hahaha.
> dixon
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dixon! So what part of the Lonely Isle are you on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm from england and just down the road from innes (the board member)
> 
> whats happened to lazy i thought he be on the thread by now i was missing reading his braille threads .... .... ...... hahahaha
> 
> dixon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a friend who's from Wales. Umm...does that make him Welsh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes your friend from Wales is Welsh :nod:
> 
> and I agree with Ms_Nattereri, nice to see you here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I think for differant reasons though
Click to expand...

 LOL!!!


----------



## Innes

LexiLin said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello sexy girl from Asia
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...I'm actually from Las Vegas by was of California by way of Columbus, Ohio. Hehe!!!
Click to expand...

 Oh, well OK hello sexy american girl who look Aisan


----------



## LexiLin

Innes said:


> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello sexy girl from Asia
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...I'm actually from Las Vegas by was of California by way of Columbus, Ohio. Hehe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well OK hello sexy american girl who look Aisan
Click to expand...

 Hello Innes, by way of Piranha-Fury, by way of the internet, by way of England! Hehe!!! By the way everyone, say hello to my wittle bunny wabbit!!!


----------



## DrewBoOty

welcome. Feel free to join the chat. :smile:


----------



## GARGOYLE

we gotta keeper fellaz.


----------



## Innes

LexiLin said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello sexy girl from Asia
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...I'm actually from Las Vegas by was of California by way of Columbus, Ohio. Hehe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well OK hello sexy american girl who look Aisan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Innes, by way of Piranha-Fury, by way of the internet, by way of England! Hehe!!! By the way everyone, say hello to my wittle bunny wabbit!!!
Click to expand...

 I love your little white bunny rabbit


----------



## bobme

Xenon said:


> kawi ryder said:
> 
> 
> 
> nasty
> 
> 
> 
> bobme and Kain ~~~~~>
Click to expand...

 Nice!


----------



## LexiLin

Drew said:


> welcome. Feel free to join the chat. :smile:


 Thanks Drew!


----------



## RhomZilla

Whoa.. whos the new chick???


----------



## Innes

RhomZilla said:


> Whoa.. whos the new chick???:rock:


 click the WWW. below her posts and find out


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Its Lexi Lin...duh


----------



## bobme

SHe is new here, be nice to her.


----------



## LexiLin

RhomZilla said:


> Whoa.. whos the new chick???:rock:


 Hehe...I haven't been called that in a while! Anyway DUDE, hello to you too! Hehe!!!


----------



## LexiLin

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Its Lexi Lin...duh


 Yep yep...what my homegurl said! Hehe!!!


----------



## LexiLin

bobme said:


> SHe is new here, be nice to her.


 Awww!!! Thanks Bob. I guess you want me to demonstrate the "banana" thing again, huh? Hehe!!!


----------



## Datman

i think its safe to say that we'd all love to see some of your pictures so we can drool all over them hehe









................or am i the only one that wants to see them?

oops almost forgot WELCOME to P-fury


----------



## Death in #'s

LexiLin welcome to p-fury


----------



## TonyTurbo29

After reading though all 6 pages of this.... I hate to say it but im still not convinced. My friends once sent me a E-Mail from the white house by using a server redirector. Plus all it takes is one person to play along with this and we all believe her....

Post a pix on your site holding card that Says "Piranha-Fury.com". Holding the card in your left hand pinching it with your thumb and pinky. I know it's a lot of work and a pain in the ass to do... but I will believe ya then....

Eitherway, you or she is very attractive.


----------



## fishofury

TonyTurbo29 said:


> After reading though all 6 pages of this.... I hate to say it but im still not convinced. My friends once sent me a E-Mail from the white house by using a server redirector. Plus all it takes is on person to go along with this and we all believe here....
> 
> Post a pix on your site holding card that Says "Piranha-Fury.com". Holding the card in your left hand pinching it with your thumb and pinky. I know it's a lot of work and a pain in the ass to do... but I will believe ya then....
> 
> Eitherway, you or she is very attractive.


----------



## LexiLin

TonyTurbo29 said:


> After reading though all 6 pages of this.... I hate to say it but im still not convinced. My friends once sent me a E-Mail from the white house by using a server redirector. Plus all it takes is one person to play along with this and we all believe her....
> 
> Post a pix on your site holding card that Says "Piranha-Fury.com". Holding the card in your left hand pinching it with your thumb and pinky. I know it's a lot of work and a pain in the ass to do... but I will believe ya then....
> 
> Eitherway, you or she is very attractive.


 Well Tony, since you spent all your time reading six pages of posts, that doesn't mean you can criticize me just because you don't have your own website and you chose to be a nadersayer. I deal with these type of questions all the time and you know what? I could really care less what you think. So before you get your hopes up and expect me to contort myself in some picture for your perverse pleasure, you can save up all your nickels and pennies and try to come up with the amount needed to join my website. Because unlike you, I don't have to try create 15 minutes of fame. I already own mine. Oh, and if you can pull yourself away from the board, you might actually notice the profile picture of mine. And don't let my response get your thong in a bind. It's all good!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Theres her proof for ya!


----------



## LexiLin

Datman said:


> i think its safe to say that we'd all love to see some of your pictures so we can drool all over them hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ................or am i the only one that wants to see them?
> 
> oops almost forgot WELCOME to P-fury


 That's very sweet of you!


----------



## LexiLin

Death in # said:


> LexiLin welcome to p-fury


 Thank you!


----------



## Innes

TonyTurbo29 said:


> After reading though all 6 pages of this.... I hate to say it but im still not convinced. My friends once sent me a E-Mail from the white house by using a server redirector. Plus all it takes is one person to play along with this and we all believe her....
> 
> Post a pix on your site holding card that Says "Piranha-Fury.com". Holding the card in your left hand pinching it with your thumb and pinky. I know it's a lot of work and a pain in the ass to do... but I will believe ya then....
> 
> Eitherway, you or she is very attractive.


 dude, check her website, and her profile









you suck also - BTW


----------



## LexiLin

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Theres her proof for ya!


 Thanks but I think the paper I am holding might be too small for him. I mean, it isn't six pages long! LOL!!!


----------



## Kain

You see guys!! I deserve an award!!! If it werent for me posting this thread askin who the girl in LaZy's avatar is, Lexi wouldnt have found out and came to check it out!!! You can thank me now or thank me later


----------



## LexiLin

Kain said:


> You see guys!! I deserve an award!!! If it werent for me posting this thread askin who the girl in LaZy's avatar is, Lexi wouldnt have found out and came to check it out!!! You can thank me now or thank me later :laugh:


 Kain, you already got your reward! But I see you haven't looked at it yet cause its not up! :sad:


----------



## Kain

Oh and Btw I still havent officially welcomed you yet Lexi...so Ummm WELCOME TO P FURY!!!!!


----------



## Datman

haha i see fish in a whole new light cuz of you lexi. 
damn i knew it fish do attract hot girls haha i was right all along








edited cuz im a moron








i mean you are so hot!


----------



## Kain

Yes it is! Look at my avatar!! Its you....and somehow I feel whipped


----------



## Datman

damn where can i get one of those hot avatars lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Datman said:


> btw keep the pics coming i have my pants around my ankles...
> i mean you are so hot!


 Watch it pal. Show the woman some respect...


----------



## Kain

> QUOTE (Datman @ Aug 19 2003, 08:19 PM)
> btw keep the pics coming i have my pants around my ankles...
> i mean you are so hot!
> 
> Watch it pal. Show the woman some respect...


uh oh, now you've done it Datman...


----------



## Datman

ok ok ok







i meant no disrespect btw none whatsoever
sorry lexilin


----------



## Kain

btw karen, was that you that msg me last time at Sandra's place? I remember someone messaging me with sandra's sn on aim but it wasnt her...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

I wouldnt doubt it...why?


----------



## Kain

just curious....I have a bad sense of memory so I was askin. I remember something about someone else from p fury


----------



## GARGOYLE

A couple of things would be great, if it's not too much trouble. If you could post a pic in the mugshot thread. Not one of your dressed up and being half nude for a photo shoot, but a normal one with friends and family. Maybe that would shut up a few people. Sweat pants or pj's would be the bomb.


----------



## LexiLin

GARGOYLE said:


> A couple of things would be great, if it's not too much trouble. If you could post a pic in the mugshot thread. Not one of your dressed up and being half nude for a photo shoot, but a normal one with friends and family. Maybe that would shut up a few people. Sweat pants or pj's would be the bomb.


 Go see...


----------



## GARGOYLE

I did. Thank you. u so purdy, hehe. I was hoping for sweatpants or pj's but hey another pic was another pic. thanks again


----------



## LexiLin

GARGOYLE said:


> I did. Thank you. u so purdy, hehe. I was hoping for sweatpants or pj's but hey another pic was another pic. thanks again


 Here's a pic from Spring Break. I went to Puerto Vallarta. Enjoy!!!


----------



## GARGOYLE

scwhiiiiiing! hey baby whats your name.

haha you found Karens papi chulo


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

GARGOYLE said:


> scwhiiiiiing! hey baby whats your name.
> 
> haha you found Karens papi chulo


 Oh baby!!


----------



## GARGOYLE

just look at where the tip of the bottle is, you can do two things at once, lol


----------



## thePACK

hey.... thats my uncle pancho..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

thePACK said:


> hey.... thats my uncle pancho..


 Im diggin his hat...


----------



## LaZy

Welcome To PFURY LexiLin
seems like i'm the LAST to POST because i was in Miltown for the pass few days was LUCKY to see this post.


----------



## LexiLin

GARGOYLE said:


> scwhiiiiiing! hey baby whats your name.
> 
> haha you found Karens papi chulo


 When I saw this statue in the shop, I knew I had to stand next to him and pose! Hehe!!!


----------



## LexiLin

Ms_Nattereri said:


> GARGOYLE said:
> 
> 
> 
> scwhiiiiiing! hey baby whats your name.
> 
> haha you found Karens papi chulo
> 
> 
> 
> Oh baby!!
Click to expand...

 Hahaha!!!


----------



## LexiLin

GARGOYLE said:


> just look at where the tip of the bottle is, you can do two things at once, lol


 Umm...uhh...NO comment!!!


----------



## LexiLin

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey.... thats my uncle pancho..
> 
> 
> 
> Im diggin his hat...
Click to expand...

 Exactly what I was thinking! Hehe!!!


----------



## LexiLin

LaZy said:


> Welcome To PFURY LexiLin
> seems like i'm the LAST to POST because i was in Miltown for the pass few days was LUCKY to see this post.


 It's all good!!! I see you like my Intimate Bath pic! I think I will share with everyone...hehe!!!


----------



## Innes

OMG - LexiLin


----------



## TonyTurbo29

Ok.... After reading though the pages of this stuff again.... Im starting to belive it's you. I guess with my chosen line of work I tend to be very skeptical of people. And due to the fact that I wouldn't pay for your site even though I could, not that your not worth it its just not my style, I can't investigate where your "normal" pictures came from. Hell, it could be in one of your Members only photo albums.. I don't know.

But, either way... Have fun on the site and enjoy the hobby. Im just getting into it and am having tons of fun.


----------



## Xenon

TonyTurbo29 said:


> Ok.... After reading though the pages of this stuff again.... Im starting to belive it's you. I guess with my chosen line of work I tend to be very skeptical of people. And due to the fact that I wouldn't pay for your site even though I could, not that your not worth it its just not my style, I can't investigate where your "normal" pictures came from. Hell, it could be in one of your Members only photo albums.. I don't know.
> 
> But, either way... Have fun on the site and enjoy the hobby. Im just getting into it and am having tons of fun.


 your comments regarding server redirection are very accurate when it comes to SENDING mail but recieving it is a totally different story. Trust me I work in computer security and I have validated her identity a few ways.


----------



## Lahot

Xenon said:


> I have validated her identity a few ways.


 why does this just sound naughty?

good thing your gf doesn't read the site


----------



## TonyTurbo29

Xenon said:


> Trust me I work in computer security and I have validated her identity a few ways.


Alrighty then.....

Welcome to the Site Lexi. Sorry for doubting you.... :sad:

:welcome:


----------



## Xenon

Lahot said:


> I have validated her identity a few ways.


----------



## RhomZilla

Xenon said:


> TonyTurbo29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.... After reading though the pages of this stuff again.... Im starting to belive it's you. I guess with my chosen line of work I tend to be very skeptical of people. And due to the fact that I wouldn't pay for your site even though I could, not that your not worth it its just not my style, I can't investigate where your "normal" pictures came from. Hell, it could be in one of your Members only photo albums.. I don't know.
> 
> But, either way... Have fun on the site and enjoy the hobby. Im just getting into it and am having tons of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I have validated her identity a few ways.
Click to expand...

 Damn your a luck mofo!!!!







Heh Heh


----------



## LexiLin

Innes said:


> OMG - LexiLin


 Awww!!!


----------



## LexiLin

TonyTurbo29 said:


> Ok.... After reading though the pages of this stuff again.... Im starting to belive it's you. I guess with my chosen line of work I tend to be very skeptical of people. And due to the fact that I wouldn't pay for your site even though I could, not that your not worth it its just not my style, I can't investigate where your "normal" pictures came from. Hell, it could be in one of your Members only photo albums.. I don't know.
> 
> But, either way... Have fun on the site and enjoy the hobby. Im just getting into it and am having tons of fun.


 Hmm...you know Tony, I am beginning to wonder if you are one of those Oliver Stone "conspiracy theory" nuts. Just because I am a professional model doesn't mean you can subject me to your whimsical view that I am out to get everyone. Being cautious is one thing but you are an extreme. Your comments about me go way beyond the norm. In fact, it is almost whimsically funny. Instead of being safe, you would rather put on all the condoms in the box and proudly claim to the rest of the world that you are the safest human alive! Seriously though, if you had met me on the street or in a store, I highly doubt you would react this way towards me. And that is my point. Don't judge me because of how I look. I doubt if I didn't look this way you would even spend as much time scouring through pages of posts, just so you can chime in with your two cents. Don't get me wrong. I am not taking anything you say personally. I don't know you and unlike you, I don't worry about things that don't apply to me. As for your comment about my "normal" pictures, maybe you can find the time to ask any of my members of my VIP site because these pics aren't in there...yet. But I think I will share it with them because apparently, that's what people want to see. So to close, I am so glad that I finally met your approval!!! And if you believed my last comment, then maybe you are more guillible than you may want to admit! LOL...relax...take some Advil and unwind. I think you need to chill just a tad bit!


----------



## LexiLin

Xenon said:


> TonyTurbo29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.... After reading though the pages of this stuff again.... Im starting to belive it's you. I guess with my chosen line of work I tend to be very skeptical of people. And due to the fact that I wouldn't pay for your site even though I could, not that your not worth it its just not my style, I can't investigate where your "normal" pictures came from. Hell, it could be in one of your Members only photo albums.. I don't know.
> 
> But, either way... Have fun on the site and enjoy the hobby. Im just getting into it and am having tons of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> your comments regarding server redirection are very accurate when it comes to SENDING mail but recieving it is a totally different story. Trust me I work in computer security and I have validated her identity a few ways.
Click to expand...

 Hmm...validated...is that like punching a ticket or getting a receipt after a deposit in a bank? Hehe!!!


----------



## LexiLin

Lahot said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have validated her identity a few ways.
> 
> 
> 
> why does this just sound naughty?
> 
> good thing your gf doesn't read the site
Click to expand...

 Maybe you are thinking "naughty" thoughts??? I'm a good gurl!!!


----------



## LexiLin

TonyTurbo29 said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me I work in computer security and I have validated her identity a few ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty then.....
> 
> Welcome to the Site Lexi. Sorry for doubting you.... :sad:
> 
> :welcome:
Click to expand...

 It's all good Tony...I forgive you. I will leave you be so you can go back to staring at my desktop wallpaper. And yes, that is ALL me! Hehe!!!


----------



## LexiLin

Xenon said:


> Lahot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have validated her identity a few ways.
Click to expand...


----------



## LexiLin

RhomZilla said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TonyTurbo29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.... After reading though the pages of this stuff again.... Im starting to belive it's you. I guess with my chosen line of work I tend to be very skeptical of people. And due to the fact that I wouldn't pay for your site even though I could, not that your not worth it its just not my style, I can't investigate where your "normal" pictures came from. Hell, it could be in one of your Members only photo albums.. I don't know.
> 
> But, either way... Have fun on the site and enjoy the hobby. Im just getting into it and am having tons of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I have validated her identity a few ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn your a luck mofo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh Heh
Click to expand...

 Umm...


----------



## tinyteeth

shes hot, but not _that_ hot


----------



## Alexraptor

LoL! are u trying to seduce every male on these boards Lexi?
lol j/j

oh yes and most important of all

WELCOME TOOOO.................... PIRANHA FURY!


----------



## garybusey

wow thats some sh*t indeed! Crazy ol' P-fury gets everyone!


----------



## LexiLin

tinyteeth said:


> shes hot, but not _that_ hot


 Hey Tiny, I never "claimed" to be hot. Don't know what purpose your comment was about but I don't judge people based on their looks. I guess you do. So since I am nothing more than a model to you that looks "hot" but not THAT "hot", I guess I will make do. Oh how will I ever get over it???...LOL...I guess going by your name, "Tiny" is referring to your libido and not your teeth?...hehe!!!


----------



## LexiLin

Markosaur said:


> LoL! are u trying to seduce every male on these boards Lexi?
> lol j/j
> 
> oh yes and most important of all
> 
> WELCOME TOOOO.................... PIRANHA FURY!


 Thank you! :smile:


----------



## LexiLin

garybusey said:


> wow thats some sh*t indeed! Crazy ol' P-fury gets everyone!


 Hmm...I liked you in the Firm but hated you in Point Break...LOL!!!


----------



## RhomZilla

LOL







You guys are horndogs!!

BTW: WELCOME TO THE SITE!!! Enjoy your stay.. (not that alot of members are enjoying yours)


----------



## LaZy

LOLS ahahahahah at you GUYS


----------



## LexiLin

tinyteeth said:


> shes hot, but not _that_ hot


 On second thought Tiny, think with your "other" head...oh wait...that's tiny too!!!


----------



## RhomZilla

LexiLin said:


> tinyteeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> shes hot, but not _that_ hot
> 
> 
> 
> On second thought Tiny, think with your "other" head...oh wait...that's tiny too!!!
Click to expand...









Damn.. gotta love a chick with attitude


----------



## v4p0r

On second thought Tiny, think with your "other" head...oh wait...that's tiny too!!!







[/QUOTE]







Damn.. gotta love a chick with attitude







[/quote]


----------



## LexiLin

RhomZilla said:


> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinyteeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> shes hot, but not _that_ hot
> 
> 
> 
> On second thought Tiny, think with your "other" head...oh wait...that's tiny too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.. gotta love a chick with attitude
Click to expand...

 I'm just taking care of my business! Anyone wants to dis on me or question why or what I say or do better be able to receive and not just give!


----------



## LexiLin

v4p0r said:


> On second thought Tiny, think with your "other" head...oh wait...that's tiny too!!!










Damn.. gotta love a chick with attitude







[/QUOTE]














[/quote]


----------



## v4p0r

lexi You seem like a good addition to the forum. And i will enjoy seeing more of you. I mean your breasts. DOH i mean posts. OOPSb


----------



## TonyTurbo29

No I am not one of those Conspiracy theroy people nor do I think that I you are out to get everyone. But Im gald you find my comments amusing however I don't think they're extreme at all....
There are far to many people that can do what ever the hell they want on computers, to include faking an identity. Like I said, I personally can't do it but I have seen people who can. 
You acted as if you were almost mad that I didn't immediatly start welcoming you to the site like some of the others. Hell, I could create a Account named Fred Durst, link all the things in my profile to his site, would that make me Fred Durst?? 
No..... 
You are right that I would treat you differently if I met you in person as then I would be able to see you and not just words in cyberspace. And don't think I am judgeing you on your looks at all. You think because your attractive that I care more.... I don't. It could be Joe Montana, Fred Durst, Britney Spears, Helen Hunt, or who ever. I guess it's the simple fact that you are claiming to be, and probably are, someone that people know. It one of those things that is not a common occurance so why shouldn't people be a little less trusting. Tons of people pretend to be other people to conn others, or to simply have a little fun.

But eitherway... you here, have fun... and lets move on.


----------



## RhomZilla

TonyTurbo29 said:


> But eitherway... you here, have fun... and lets move on.


 Yeah squash all this already. So uhm, Lin..


----------



## LexiLin

TonyTurbo29 said:


> No I am not one of those Conspiracy theroy people nor do I think that I you are out to get everyone. But Im gald you find my comments amusing however I don't think they're extreme at all....
> There are far to many people that can do what ever the hell they want on computers, to include faking an identity. Like I said, I personally can't do it but I have seen people who can.
> You acted as if you were almost mad that I didn't immediatly start welcoming you to the site like some of the others. Hell, I could create a Account named Fred Durst, link all the things in my profile to his site, would that make me Fred Durst??
> No.....
> You are right that I would treat you differently if I met you in person as then I would be able to see you and not just words in cyberspace. And don't think I am judgeing you on your looks at all. You think because your attractive that I care more.... I don't. It could be Joe Montana, Fred Durst, Britney Spears, Helen Hunt, or who ever. I guess it's the simple fact that you are claiming to be, and probably are, someone that people know. It one of those things that is not a common occurance so why shouldn't people be a little less trusting. Tons of people pretend to be other people to conn others, or to simply have a little fun.
> 
> But eitherway... you here, have fun... and lets move on.


Tony, you just can't let things go, can you? You make it sound like you owe me and everyone else here an explanation as to why you see the world the way you do. And then, after you are done posting about it, you want to conveniently move on as if it was no big deal.

I don't think so.

You started this entire thread by making an accusation that you are still trying to justify. Your last post proves just that. And remember this. I never asked you to explain yourself. So whatever your needs for security are, I really don't care. As to why you feel that it is justified to question anyone who is in the public spotlight just because there are those who choose to pass themselves as a real person, is not my problem, responsibility or burden.

Perhaps you have been fooled or duped by one of these individuals in the recent past? Maybe a love letter to a model where you got slammed and rejected in return? Either way, I do not owe you or anyone else an explanation. I do not owe you any recourse or consideration as to why you may feel there is no validity in who I claim to be. As children say in the playground, I know I am, what are you?

YOU chose to post about me, claiming how easy it was to be an imposter. YOU are the one who posted about having all the time in the world reading through six pages of posts and still not being convinced. And then you have the callous arrogance to suggest that I pose myself in a certain way for a picture, just so your troubled mind can feel at ease.

As I have said before, I do not have to prove anything to you. But since you chose to bring this whole nonsense up in the first place, take the rebuttal like a man and deal with it. Perhaps your 15 minutes of fame is up. I do not see anyone here questioning your identity. So quit questioning mine. And on that note, this topic is now OFFICIALLY closed. Unless you STILL have something meaningless to say about it?

Insecurity isn't as contagious as you would want it to be. GET OVER IT. I never asked you for an explanation so quit giving me one.


----------



## LexiLin

RhomZilla said:


> TonyTurbo29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But eitherway... you here, have fun... and lets move on.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah squash all this already. So uhm, Lin..
Click to expand...

 Uhh...yes Rhom?


----------



## v4p0r

LexiLin said:


> And on that note, this topic is now OFFICIALLY closed. Unless you STILL have something meaningless to say about it?
Click to expand...

 Actually its technically open till a mod shuts it down lol


----------



## v4p0r

BTW tony shut yer hole







you are ruining my fantasy of the hot naked lady posting on the board


----------



## LaZy

ALL Of Yall Need To ChiLLL and Quit Messing With the Lady


----------



## RhomZilla

LexiLin said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TonyTurbo29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But eitherway... you here, have fun... and lets move on.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah squash all this already. So uhm, Lin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh...yes Rhom?
Click to expand...

 anh muon em bay gio


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Alrighty...so I think weve gotten the point across about Lexi and covered all areas of discussion from who she was to welcoming her to the site to even questioning the fact of her identity....sooo with this all done with I think its safe to say that this thread can now be


----------

